
California gears up for round 2 on controversial battle over homes near transit - masonic
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/12/04/california-gears-up-for-round-2-on-controversial-battle-over-more-homes-near-transit
======
masonic
Print edition title (12/4, front page above fold):

"New version of housing bill still stirs controversy"

